# NYT Avalance Article



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Avalanche Deaths and Hazards Rattle Ski Country in the West - NYTimes.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

No problem Snowolf
Is Mt. Hood Meadows actually on Mt. Hood or is that Timberline?

I was at Mt. Hood last year around thanksgiving, what an amazing place

I shot this picture from the air flying in

Flickr Photo Download: Mt. Hood from the Air


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

That is sick,
You have a plane...


I have family that lives in Canby,Or next time I visit i'm going to make sure it's in season, Mt Hood looks amazing.

When does Mt. Hood Meadows usually close?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I don`t actually own it, I rent it from the FBO I belong to at the Troutdale airport. It is much cheaper to share the costs of maintenance and insurance with a group of other pilots..:thumbsup:
> 
> Meadows is usually open through May and of course Timberline is open all summer except for about 2 to 3 weeks in September for maintenance. If you don`t mind hiking for your turns, there is good riding here and on other Cascade mountains like Mt. Adams all summer.


This is way off topic from the OP, but is there really 12 month riding at timberline?


----------

